# digital proofs without worry of illegal copying



## smitty (Jun 24, 2006)

I need to send a set of proofs via email to a customer for whom I shot a baseball game for. They will then circulate the proofs via email to the various parents of the team members for viewing. How do I do this without worry that the images will be illegally downloaded by the individuals for their use without paying for them? I know that i can send low-res files, but they can still copy those to their computer to use or view on their desktop.


----------



## dsp921 (Jun 24, 2006)

I guess your best bet would be to put your copyright in a watermark across the image along with sending them small, low res images.  Just big enough so they can see what they need to see and put the watermark right across the center.


----------



## Alison (Jun 24, 2006)

I would send low res files and put a watermark on it as dsp921 suggested. It's pretty easy in the "digital" age to remove watermarks or to crop the photo so that it's taken out. Unfortunately, there'e no way that you can guarantee that someone won't use it.


----------



## Je-C (Jun 25, 2006)

If it's on a web site or so, remember that disabling right-click won't solve all your problems; the viewers can always hit the PrtScn button and paste it on Paint or other programs.  All in all, follow what these other two said.


----------



## jemmy (Jun 25, 2006)

I hear your concern... i just did my first 'official' portrait shoot which the client viewed last week in a slideshow presentation. We then went through the images and she sorted faves etc. She asked for proofs to show her hubby and mum and it immediately i thought, 'what if she copies them to save $ from buying prints from me?' (not that i'm charging much anyway! x) So i ran off a proof sheet and put a watermark on but know it can still be removed in PS...which sux! Can i just ask you guys _*what size your 'proof images' are*_ and _*what* *resolution?*_ Thanks - and hopefully a computer-brain might be able to help us one day!!! xx


----------



## Je-C (Jun 25, 2006)

If all else fails, make the watermark not so light so it's harder to remove, or make it corner to corner.


----------



## bigfatbadger (Jun 25, 2006)

If they care enough to print them, they'll need the high res versions anyway. Make the watermark nice and complicated so it's hard to get rid of. Although to be honest I've seen people at work with pictures on their background with watermarks on them, so maybe it doesn't bother everyone as much as we think it should.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Jun 25, 2006)

I'd do a watermark, but make sure it is clearly visible, not something that is barely visable.  In fact I'd consider not even making it water mark at all, just black or white bold text, right in the center.  Obviously you want to make it so they can see what is going on in the picture but make it so they cant remove it.  A low res file will help too, and make sure that when you send these around, that everyone knows they are not to illegally make a copy for themselves.


----------



## craig (Jun 28, 2006)

Make a contact sheet in photoshop and then "save for web". It will be convenient to view and the images will be "monitor quality". Bet you could even automate it. 

Illegal downloading is a valid concern. I have to say that I have no experience in it. My clients need the work. Last thing on their mind is stealing photos. That may be nieve, but that is the way I run things. You will find that if you give clients the benefit of the doubt you will go much further. Plus people hate looking at watermarks.


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 28, 2006)

Great suggestions, thus far.

Instead of sending individual files (_if that was what you were considering_), another suggestion is to create a KodakGallery account (free registration). Upload all the *low rez* images on to an album and 'Share' it. Your client can further 'Share' the album with their friends/family. Kodak has a pretty decent slideshow.


----------

